# FS, 1 scromb payara, 3 channa Bleheri ie rainbow snakehead.



## freebody (Feb 19, 2013)

for sale 1, 6"-7" scromb payara asking $100. 3, 5"-6" channa bleheri ie rainbow snakeheads, asking $35 each. no reasonable offer refused. pm for any questions, or leave a number. all the fish are very healthy. Thx Dave, thx for the tip just edited my add.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Heads up... forum rules, you have to put an asking price.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wowpickle (May 6, 2012)

is this pick up only? i live on van island.


----------



## freebody (Feb 19, 2013)

ya pick up only, sorry.


----------



## freebody (Feb 19, 2013)

price reduced on payara, $90 obo, he eats at night and with my new baby red snakeheads in with him, hes not going to be eating anytime soon im afraid, I put feeders in and the snakeheads eat them all as fast as they hit the water, they eat everything no matter what, even with half a fish they cant eat hanging out of there mouths after and the payara just seems to eat at night when im sleeping, until I got these new fish it was not a problem, but now there is no way to keep food around for him and he wont eat infront of me, never attacked any of his tank mates or anything, had him about 4 months, no reasonable offer refused, I would like to see him go than have him stay and end up starving to death to be honest. post with an offer. 3 bleheri are still for sale as well, $35 each or best offer.


----------



## cturner (Mar 30, 2012)

any female rainbows?


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Vampire tetras are a schooling fish, if you want to see him eat i know of two for sale at petland fraser highway in langly. Getting more will make it feel more comfortable, come out more, and most importantly be confident enough to eat when you put food in the tank.


----------



## freebody (Feb 19, 2013)

that's where I got him from, in Langley a few months back. last night I dropped in a few feeders and he gobbled them up as the snakeheads were sleeping in the corner  just had to turn the light out first and he grabbed 3, so hes in no danger of starving anymore, but still for sale.


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

My number is 604 832-7107


----------



## freebody (Feb 19, 2013)

bump, still for sale


----------



## freebody (Feb 19, 2013)

2 snakeheads left, and price drop on payara, $80 obo.


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

still available???


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

What species of snakehead?


----------



## Kalimist (Apr 17, 2012)

call or text adam 604-202-9307


----------

